# Rocket Launcher or Grenade????



## ArcOnAlloy (Mar 20, 2011)

Talke a look at what i got and tell me which i should use
hahahaha


----------



## weekender (Mar 20, 2011)

just shoot amonst em


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Mar 20, 2011)

most people would use a .17   lol


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 20, 2011)

12ga, semi plug out, 2 3/4 slugs.

Start shooting! Good luck! If you want some help, you just send ol' GH a pm, ya hear!


----------



## hogman1 (Mar 20, 2011)

I would use a shotgun, I think a grenade would be a little too much. none the less, them are some nice sized hogs! a 3 inch magnum would do the trick just nice.


----------



## ArcOnAlloy (Mar 20, 2011)

Haha we raked the trail to that bottom and were easing down there after dark with a 300 win mag but we have us a nice trap down there now


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 21, 2011)

That looks like some sweet hawg action there!  Nice pics!  That sow in the first pic looks like a biggun!


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 21, 2011)

Public Land Prowler said:


> most people would use a .17   lol



No way man....  .22 MAG!


----------



## SC Hunter (Mar 21, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> No way man....  .22 MAG!



Neither! Those are too big use a 22 Long rifle


----------



## childers (Mar 24, 2011)

SC Hunter said:


> Neither! Those are too big use a 22 Long rifle



id use a 22lr


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 25, 2011)

Y'all are wimps.  A Short or a CB should do the trick


----------



## Supercracker (Mar 25, 2011)

Pointy stick.




or a banana


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 25, 2011)

Three dogs, a 14 inch bowie and a little gumption would get the job done.


----------



## dh88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Get a bow and get after them.


----------



## ArcOnAlloy (Mar 25, 2011)

Haha we enjoy dragging em out alive


----------



## Bradley_G (Mar 28, 2011)

I may just pay you to shoot some, let me know!


----------



## benellisbe (Mar 28, 2011)

M18 Claymore would work the best for that group.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Mar 28, 2011)

there's a remington 710 in 30-06 that i'm fond of i'm sure would git-er-don. of course it works better if i'm attached to it


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Apr 6, 2011)

Anti-Tank mine. works fine for me!!!JK...but seriously. anti-tank mine


----------



## nkbigdog (Apr 10, 2011)

Bouncing Betty!


----------



## Kowboy (Apr 17, 2011)

Heck, let's just use a red ryder bb gun!


----------



## snook24 (May 2, 2011)

sling shot!


----------



## DYI hunting (May 2, 2011)

Way too many of them, you need a MK-19 loaded up with HEDP.


----------



## HawgWild23 (May 4, 2011)

Gaducker said:


> Three dogs, a 14 inch bowie and a little gumption would get the job done.



x2 or you can go with 3 dogs and rope.


----------



## ted_BSR (May 6, 2011)

Marlin .450 lever


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (May 8, 2011)

3 dogs and some mule tape .


----------



## BIGGUS (May 10, 2011)

I'd call in an air strike!


----------



## Brassman (May 16, 2011)

MAK-90 with multiple magazines of 7.62x39 softpoints.  Rock & Roll, baby.


----------



## work2play (May 17, 2011)

will these work?


----------

